# PRS SE 7 - potential spec check (poll)



## DDDorian (May 6, 2010)

Following from the last post in Riffer's original thread:



Riffer said:


> I agree with starting a poll. If one of the Mods could do it that would help out. I would want it to mainly focus on the most debated things
> 
> - Scale Length (25, 25.5, or larger)
> - Bridge (PRS Wraparound, PRS Trem, Hardtail)
> ...



Get a-votin'


----------



## avenger (May 6, 2010)

- Scale Length (25, *25.5*, or larger)
- Bridge (PRS Wraparound, *PRS Trem*, Hardtail)
- Neck Wood (*Maple*, Mahogony)
- Neck/Body construction (*Set neck*, Neck thru)
- Fretboard (*Rosewood*, Ebony)
- Wood choice for top (Flame, *Quilt*)


----------



## 13point9 (May 6, 2010)

- Scale Length (25, 25.5)
- Bridge (PRS Trem)
- Neck Wood (Maple, Mahogany)
- Neck/Body construction (Set neck)
- Fretboard (Rosewood)
- Wood choice for top (Quilt)


----------



## DDDorian (May 6, 2010)

The poll's up now. You can vote for multiple options - we can also see what you've voted for, so don't fruit it up by voting for everything on the poll.


----------



## JohnIce (May 6, 2010)

I voted exactly like a regular Custom 22/24, except with an ebony fretboard. My Custom 22 is absolutely flawless so if PRS were to make a 7, that is what I'd want.


----------



## pink freud (May 6, 2010)

I didn't vote for either top. I'd rather have plain mahogany show through.


----------



## Randy (May 6, 2010)

As much as I bitched, I ended up voting for the 25" scale. More than likely, I won't be using this EXACTLY the same way I was using my other 7 strings, so I can get used to the 25" if it's truer to the PRS mantra.


----------



## gunshow86de (May 6, 2010)

I'm glad to see that 25" scale, set-neck, and mahogany neck are winning. 

I could go either way on the other specs, but those three are deal breakers. If you change those, you don't have a PRS. (and no, I do not consider the Torrero to be a PRS )

EDIT: Blast you venomous harridans with your 25.5" scale.


----------



## vampiregenocide (May 6, 2010)

- Scale Length - 25.5
- Bridge - PRS Trem
- Neck Wood - Mahogany
- Neck/Body construction - Set neck
- Fretboard - Rosewood
- Wood choice for top - Flame


Those were my votes


----------



## poopyalligator (May 6, 2010)

JohnIce said:


> I voted exactly like a regular Custom 22/24, except with an ebony fretboard. My Custom 22 is absolutely flawless so if PRS were to make a 7, that is what I'd want.



That is what voted for also


----------



## 13point9 (May 6, 2010)

I voted rosewood rather than ebony even though i prefer ebony as I think its more in keeping with the PRS ideology and its easier for them to get hold of if its going to be a SE model (think of cost effectiveness as well)


----------



## Isan (May 6, 2010)

how does drop G# sound on a 25'?


----------



## pink freud (May 6, 2010)

Isan said:


> how does drop G# sound on a 25'?



Here's Drop A



Good for sludge, I guess.


----------



## gunshow86de (May 6, 2010)

Isan said:


> how does drop G# sound on a 25'?



On 25'? I imagine the tension would be ridiculously tight. You'd have difficulty finding a long enough string, let alone be able to keep them from breaking. 




























> Artist: Ian, I was...I was...I was supposed to build it eighteen inches high.
> Ian: This is insane. This isn't a piece of scenery.
> Artist: Look, look. Look, this is what I was asked to build. Eighteen inches. Right here, it specifies eighteen inches. I was given this napkin, I mean...
> Ian: Forget this! Fuck the napkin!!!


----------



## asmegin_slayer (May 6, 2010)

Isan said:


> how does drop G# sound on a 25'?



If you want to tune to G# I would suggest getting Mike Mushok sig lol.

I had a Paul Alleneder sig (25') and it did drop A ok... I went and chugged from soft to hard and you can tell the difference.


----------



## Maurobrazil (May 6, 2010)

SCALE LENGTH: 25"
BRIDGE: Hardtail ( but can be PRS Trem )
NECK WOOD: Mahogany
NECK/BODY CONSTRUCTION: Set-neck
FRETBOARD: Ebony ( can be Rosewood )
WOOD CHOICE FOR TOP: Flame


----------



## Emperoff (May 6, 2010)

- Scale Length (25")
- Bridge (PRS Trem, hardtail)
- Neck Wood (Mahogany, Mahogany)
- Neck/Body construction (Set neck)
- Fretboard (Ebony)
- Wood choice for top (Quilt)

It's not in the poll but please *BIRD INLAYS*


----------



## TemjinStrife (May 6, 2010)

- Scale Length (25")
- Bridge (Wraparound, PRS Trem)
- Neck Wood (Mahogany or maple)
- Neck/Body construction (Set neck)
- Fretboard (Rosewood or Ebony)
- Wood choice for top (Either, or even plain mahogany)


----------



## whosdealin (May 6, 2010)

Yes Birds ! It needs Birds !


----------



## pink freud (May 6, 2010)

If we can vote on inlay, I choose blank.

Blank ebony is win.


----------



## Isan (May 6, 2010)

asmegin_slayer said:


> If you want to tune to G# I would suggest getting Mike Mushok sig lol.
> 
> I had a Paul Alleneder sig (25') and it did drop A ok... I went and chugged from soft to hard and you can tell the difference.




lol g# is easy on 25.5 ( periphery does it ) with a 65.... but my 24 3/4 sounds like ass in b with 56


----------



## Riffer (May 6, 2010)

Emperoff said:


> It's not in the poll but please *BIRD INLAYS*


 I figured I didnt need it in the poll. Bird Inlays are a given man


----------



## ralphy1976 (May 6, 2010)

Riffer, if this was to ever see daylight, would we be looking at 1 year in the making? i know it might be trick to guestimate, but ball park figure?


----------



## Sephiroth952 (May 6, 2010)

- Scale Length (25.5)
- Bridge (PRS Trem)
- Neck Wood (Maple)
- Neck/Body construction (Neck-through)
- Fretboard (Ebony)
- Wood choice for top (Flame)
- Color (Purple burst)
- Fretboard inlay (blank)


----------



## Emperoff (May 6, 2010)

Riffer said:


> I figured I didnt need it in the poll. Bird Inlays are a given man



Yeeaaah!!


----------



## Riffer (May 6, 2010)

ralphy1976 said:


> Riffer, if this was to ever see daylight, would we be looking at 1 year in the making? i know it might be trick to guestimate, but ball park figure?


 Not quite sure man. Some things move fast and some things move slow. It's hard to tell. And even if it were to happen and I knew how long......I probably wouldnt tell since I might get in trouble here at work.


----------



## ralphy1976 (May 6, 2010)

^ very true. ok i'll assume it will take 9 months when you tell us it is a goer!!!

have you tried this idea in other forums? what are the other responses like?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (May 6, 2010)

ralphy1976 said:


> Riffer, if this was to ever see daylight, would we be looking at 1 year in the making? i know it might be trick to guestimate, but ball park figure?



If I had to guess I'd say it's release (if and when it happens) would follow the typical NAMM schedule, so if the ball does get rolling, I'd guess that next (and not this one upcoming) Summer NAMM would be a decent estimate. 

I guess they could fast track it to this upcoming Winter NAMM, but who knows. They obviously aren't big on 7s, so this may take some development that would make a Winter NAMM release impossible. 

I'm just speculating, of course.


----------



## pink freud (May 6, 2010)

MaxOfMetal said:


> If I had to guess I'd say it's release (if and when it happens) would follow the typical NAMM schedule, so if the ball does get rolling, I'd guess that next (and not this one upcoming) Summer NAMM would be a decent estimate.
> 
> I guess they could fast track it to this upcoming Winter NAMM, but who knows. They obviously aren't big on 7s, so this may take some development that would make a Winter NAMM release impossible.
> 
> I'm just speculating, of course.



I wonder if someone approached one of the signed artists, and got them on board, if that would have more impact.

Maybe Mushok?


----------



## Emperoff (May 6, 2010)

pink freud said:


> I wonder if someone approached one of the signed artists, and got them on board, if that would have more impact.
> 
> Maybe Mushok?



Hey dudes, stop buying my signature guitar and buy the new PRS 7-string!


Hhmm no, don't think it's a good idea at all. Maybe someone else


----------



## MaxOfMetal (May 6, 2010)

pink freud said:


> I wonder if someone approached one of the signed artists, and got them on board, if that would have more impact.
> 
> Maybe Mushok?



Honestly, I don't think artists with just an SE have enough pull to make PRS make a completely different guitar than their current signature model. 

I'm sure one of the "big guns" could do it, but not guys like Mushok. Unless of course they were looking to ditch their current SE Sig.


----------



## pink freud (May 6, 2010)

Emperoff said:


> Hey dudes, stop buying my signature guitar and buy the new PRS 7-string!
> 
> 
> Hhmm no, don't think it's a good idea at all. Maybe someone else



If his new sig _was_ a seven, was what I was getting at


----------



## Riffer (May 6, 2010)

ralphy1976 said:


> ^ very true. ok i'll assume it will take 9 months when you tell us it is a goer!!!
> 
> have you tried this idea in other forums? what are the other responses like?


 I started a thread about this at metalguitarist.org and its getting the same response as it is getting here. WhiteCluster started a thread over at BirdsanMoons with a link to this thread but those guys dont really talk about the SE line too much. It has maybe like 5 or 6 replies.


----------



## darren (May 6, 2010)

I don't even need a fancy top. A 7-string version of this would be awesomesauce:







Or possibly with 24 frets as well.


----------



## Doomcreeper (May 6, 2010)

A quilt maple neck thru PRS 7 with Ebony fretboard would be too sexy


----------



## El Caco (May 6, 2010)

- Scale Length (25, 25.5, or larger) I voted 25 but either 25 or 25.5 is fine as long as it is not larger.
- Bridge (PRS Wraparound, PRS Trem, Hardtail) Preferably a hardtail like the Mushok model but trem would be fine
- Neck Wood (Maple, Mahogony) Must be mahogany for me
- Neck/Body construction (Set neck, Neck thru) Set Neck
- Fretboard (Rosewood, Ebony) Must be Rosewood for me
- Wood choice for top (Flame, Quilt) I voted for flame but knowing either is just a veneer I don't care as long as it has the thick plain maple top as well, I am also happy for the figured veneer to be left off and just have a plain maple top.

As I said in the last thread a scale longer than 25.5, a maple neck or a ebony fretboard are all deal breakers to me. I don't care what shape or colour it ends up being as long as the specs are the same as the Singlecut SE with a superior bridge.


----------



## xtrustisyoursx (May 6, 2010)

This is me being sad about 25" and rosewood losing, seeing as how those are a vital part of what makes a PRS a PRS


----------



## El Caco (May 6, 2010)

Riffer I read about a couple of artists getting 7 string guitars built by PRS recently, do you know anything about these, what specs they got or might be getting and are any of them going to get a signature model?

I know Dave Weiner said something about an ash body but I'm sure he isn't interested in a sig, I can't remember who else has been mentioned off the top of my head but if one of these guys was perhaps getting a signature 7 string model wouldn't what we want be kind of redundant?


----------



## El Caco (May 6, 2010)

xtrustisyoursx said:


> This is me being sad about 25" and rosewood losing, seeing as how those are a vital part of what makes a PRS a PRS


----------



## vampiregenocide (May 6, 2010)

xtrustisyoursx said:


> This is me being sad about 25" and rosewood losing, seeing as how those are a vital part of what makes a PRS a PRS


 
True, but its good to have a bit of variation between models. I'd prefer rosewood, but 25 would not be tight enough for the low B for me. Especially if you don't like thicker strings.


----------



## gunshow86de (May 6, 2010)

xtrustisyoursx said:


> This is me being sad about 25" and rosewood losing, seeing as how those are a vital part of what makes a PRS a PRS



This is me;


----------



## gunshow86de (May 6, 2010)

vampiregenocide said:


> True, but its good to have a bit of variation between models. I'd prefer rosewood, but 25 would not be tight enough for the low B for me. Especially if you don't like thicker strings.



Model*s*? We'll be very lucky to get one PRS production 7-string. 

If you are talking about variation within the entire offering of 7's currently in the market, then a 25" "real" PRS would be the variation.


----------



## badger71 (May 6, 2010)

I'm with Freud as far as tops go....plain Jane wood grain for me. Inlays, though, give me moons.


----------



## vampiregenocide (May 6, 2010)

gunshow86de said:


> Model*s*? We'll be very lucky to get one PRS production 7-string.
> 
> If you are talking about variation within the entire offering of 7's currently in the market, then a 25" "real" PRS would be the variation.


 
I'm talking variation between all models PRS do.

And maybe theres a reason not many companies do 25" scale 7s.


----------



## badger71 (May 6, 2010)

MaxOfMetal said:


> If I had to guess I'd say it's release (if and when it happens) would follow the typical NAMM schedule, so if the ball does get rolling, I'd guess that next (and not this one upcoming) Summer NAMM would be a decent estimate.
> 
> I guess they could fast track it to this upcoming Winter NAMM, but who knows. They obviously aren't big on 7s, so this may take some development that would make a Winter NAMM release impossible.
> 
> I'm just speculating, of course.


 
PRS could prototype a model for the NAMM Show and sticker it with a SE tag. Availability can always come later...sheesh, everyone knows that as far as ordering product goes, NAMM usually means Not Available 'til Mid May....IMO.


----------



## gunshow86de (May 6, 2010)

vampiregenocide said:


> I'm talking variation between all models PRS do.
> 
> And maybe theres a reason not many companies do 25" scale 7s.



Because they don't make 25" scale 6-strings? 

Just check the poll, there is demand for them. It would be nice if PRS would stick to their basic design philosophy and meet that demand. It's part of what makes PRS, well, a PRS.


----------



## El Caco (May 6, 2010)

vampiregenocide said:


> I'm talking variation between all models PRS do.
> 
> And maybe theres a reason not many companies do 25" scale 7s.



Of course there is, the responses to these threads are enough to know why. A 25.5" 7 string PRS will sell better than a 25" PRS, it's a matter of market perception, for that reason alone it should be a 25.5" guitar. For many guys like me who voted 25", 25.5" is not a deal breaker, longer would be. However for many of the guys that voted 25.5", 25" will be a deal breaker.


----------



## wannabguitarist (May 6, 2010)

darren said:


> I don't even need a fancy top. A 7-string version of this would be awesomesauce:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This 1,000 times over


----------



## DesertBurst (May 6, 2010)

SCALE LENGTH: 25.5"
BRIDGE: PRS Trem
NECK WOOD: Mahogany
NECK/BODY CONSTRUCTION: Set-neck
FRETBOARD: Ebony
WOOD CHOICE FOR TOP: Flame

Just like SE Torero except the neck wood and construction.


----------



## gunshow86de (May 6, 2010)

DesertBurst said:


> Just like SE Torero except the neck wood and construction.



I fell obligated to give you a hard time about this one. With the exception of the Floyd, the Torero is basically a C24 SE with maple neck-through. 

Just teasing, please don't be this guy =>


----------



## gunshow86de (May 6, 2010)

s7eve said:


> Of course there is, the responses to these threads are enough to know why. A 25.5" 7 string PRS will sell better than a 25" PRS, it's a matter of market perception, for that reason alone it should be a 25.5" guitar. For many guys like me who voted 25", 25.5" is not a deal breaker, longer would be. However for many of the guys that voted 25.5", 25" will be a deal breaker.





I'd have to think long and hard if it was 25.5, but it wouldn't automatically be a deal breaker. However, 26.5" or longer and I wouldn't even try it out in a store. 

Probably best to meet in the middle.


----------



## DesertBurst (May 6, 2010)

gunshow86de said:


> I fell obligated to give you a hard time about this one. With the exception of the Floyd, the Torero is basically a C24 SE with maple neck-through.
> 
> Just teasing, please don't be this guy =>











I know I know 
I like the look of Torero.


----------



## vampiregenocide (May 6, 2010)

gunshow86de said:


> Because they don't make 25" scale 6-strings?
> 
> Just check the poll, there is demand for them. It would be nice if PRS would stick to their basic design philosophy and meet that demand. It's part of what makes PRS, well, a PRS.


 
Aye, but if you tune a 6 string down you won't need to put on as heavy strings as if you tuned down a 7. The extra half inch gives some leeway. I know people will complain that half an inch doesn't mean anything, but I beg to differ. Afterall, we wouldn't be having this debate if it didn't. Not saying there isn't demand for them, I just don't think that less than 25.5 is best for a 7 string.



s7eve said:


> Of course there is, the responses to these threads are enough to know why. A 25.5" 7 string PRS will sell better than a 25" PRS, it's a matter of market perception, for that reason alone it should be a 25.5" guitar. For many guys like me who voted 25", 25.5" is not a deal breaker, longer would be. However for many of the guys that voted 25.5", 25" will be a deal breaker.


 
You're right, however I'd probably still buy a 25" 7 string PRS purely because it is my dream guitar. I think its more business sense for them to make it a 25.5" for the reason you have said. I've found that 25.5" is the personal minimum for me as any less would force me to use even thicker strings when tuning down, which I don't like, and I guess its the same for others.


----------



## Andromalia (May 6, 2010)

I cast my vote. 
What's with the quilt hate.


----------



## Dopey Trout (May 6, 2010)

No EMG's for the love of god

Vote is cast


----------



## revclay (May 6, 2010)

Scale length: 25.5
Bridge: Hardtail
Neck wood: Maple
Neck/Body Construction: Set neck
Fretboard: Ebony
Top: Flame


----------



## Emperoff (May 6, 2010)

s7eve said:


> Of course there is, the responses to these threads are enough to know why. A 25.5" 7 string PRS will sell better than a 25" PRS, it's a matter of market perception, for that reason alone it should be a 25.5" guitar. For many guys like me who voted 25", 25.5" is not a deal breaker, longer would be. However for many of the guys that voted 25.5", 25" will be a deal breaker.



Hell, then make it a 25" and LIE about it when you list the specs on the site (hypotethically speaking, of course). I swear all those 25'5" whiners won't ever tell the difference without a caliber.


----------



## Isan (May 6, 2010)

Dude you will notice


----------



## budda (May 6, 2010)

I like it


----------



## jaskasm (May 6, 2010)

Why all the set-neck love? It's a heel from hell. I could never buy a PRS 7 with that heel.


----------



## Riffer (May 6, 2010)

s7eve said:


> Riffer I read about a couple of artists getting 7 string guitars built by PRS recently, do you know anything about these, what specs they got or might be getting and are any of them going to get a signature model?
> 
> I know Dave Weiner said something about an ash body but I'm sure he isn't interested in a sig, I can't remember who else has been mentioned off the top of my head but if one of these guys was perhaps getting a signature 7 string model wouldn't what we want be kind of redundant?


 I'm not sure about specs on any of the US made sevens that leave the factory. They are all private stock guitars though, I can tell you that. I dont know who's getting what, what's getting what, or who's getting it when. I'm an SE guy


----------



## Riffer (May 6, 2010)

jaskasm said:


> Why all the set-neck love? It's a heel from hell. I could never buy a PRS 7 with that heel.


 We actually got rid of the huge heel problem. It's smaller now on the 2010 models.


----------



## jaskasm (May 6, 2010)

Riffer said:


> We actually got rid of the huge heel problem. It's smaller now on the 2010 models.



Oh thats amazing, nvm then. I recant. I'd love to try out that smaller heel and let you guys do what you do best =D


----------



## Malacoda (May 6, 2010)

Wow. 33 voters for 25.5"+?

- Scale Length (25.5)
- Bridge (Hardtail, PRS Trem)
- Neck Wood (Maple)
- Neck/Body construction (Set neck, neck-through)
- Fretboard (Ebony)
- Wood choice for top (Quilt, Flame)


----------



## MFB (May 6, 2010)

- Scale Length (25, 25.5 - Doesn't matter to me, I just don't want LONGER than 25.5)
- Bridge (PRS Wraparound, PRS Trem)
- Neck Wood (Mahogony)
- Neck/Body construction (Set neck)
- Fretboard (Ebony)
- Wood choice for top (Quilt)


----------



## xtrustisyoursx (May 6, 2010)

I thought of another spec that should be on the poll. 22 fret vs 24 fret. I would definitely only buy a 22


----------



## Aurochs34 (May 6, 2010)

Scale: 25 or 25.5 I 'm definitely down with...not that longer would be terrible or anything...I mean, everybody could use some more length! 
Bridge: PRS Trem
Neck: Mahogany
Set neck
Ebonery 
Quilted top

^^^sorry about this shit...I just had to


----------



## El Caco (May 6, 2010)

jaskasm said:


> Why all the set-neck love? It's a heel from hell. I could never buy a PRS 7 with that heel.



This is an '08 looks OK to me.









Riffer said:


> We actually got rid of the huge heel problem. It's smaller now on the 2010 models.



And if it is even smaller than that


----------



## El Caco (May 6, 2010)

BTW the guitar above I would like more as a Trem or Hardtail but I would not think twice about buying a 7 string version of that just as it is.


----------



## Randy (May 6, 2010)

^
 

And fuck all y'all 25.5" and ebony voters. You know who you are.


----------



## Malacoda (May 7, 2010)

xtrustisyoursx said:


> I thought of another spec that should be on the poll. 22 fret vs 24 fret. I would definitely only buy a 22



If we do that, there will be one 22 vote and 200 24 votes


----------



## Riffer (May 7, 2010)

I think the heel comment was made towards the double cut guitars. We changed those, not the singlecuts. The singlecut ones have always been the way it is pictured acouple posts above. Look at an older custom 24 and the new custom 24 and you will see what I mean.


----------



## TemjinStrife (May 7, 2010)

Randy said:


> ^
> 
> 
> And fuck all y'all 25.5" and ebony voters. You know who you are.



Hear, hear!

Well, I won't complain about ebony. But scale length is a bigger part of the PRS 'mojo' to me.


----------



## xtrustisyoursx (May 7, 2010)

Malacoda said:


> If we do that, there will be one 22 vote and 200 24 votes



Haha, I know, but I'd be reppin that 22 fret vote hard!


----------



## BrainArt (May 7, 2010)

Scale Length - 25" (25.5" won't be a deal breaker for me)
Bridge - PRS Trem (I won't mind a hardtail, either)
Neck Wood - Mahogany (I already have maple necked guits, so I want something different)
Neck/Body Construction - Set Neck
Top Wood - Flamed.

Oh, and for those wondering and/or complaining if 25" can or won't handle a low G#, watch this video: 



Dan from SiKth seems to have no problem with it. 


EDIT: Also, I would prefer 24 frets, but if it has 22, that won't be a deal breaker for me.


----------



## El Caco (May 7, 2010)

TemjinStrife said:


> Hear, hear!
> 
> Well, I won't complain about ebony. But scale length is a bigger part of the PRS 'mojo' to me.



You voted for ebony ya mongrel.


If you look at who voted for what you will see that the majority of ebony voters aren't worth counting anyway. 

Sevenstring.org - View Poll Results

I doubt half the people who have voted are seriously considering buying a PRS7.


----------



## Randy (May 7, 2010)

$1000 or under and I'm totally on board.


----------



## TemjinStrife (May 7, 2010)

s7eve said:


> You voted for ebony ya mongrel.
> 
> If you look at who voted for what you will see that the majority of ebony voters aren't worth counting anyway.
> 
> ...



I did vote for ebony AND rosewood, but I don't care about that as much as I do about the scale length, bridge type, and the like. Hell, if they could do one in Korina that would be fucking awesome.

I'd love to have a version of the wide-fat neck on this, but people would flip shit because "wide fat" must mean "unplayable" 

And for the record, I would totally 100% buy a PRS-ish SE 7, singlecut or doublecut. If it gets too un-PRS-y I might still buy one, but it's not as much guaranteed.


----------



## gunshow86de (May 7, 2010)

s7eve said:


> If you look at who voted for what you will see that the majority of ebony voters aren't worth counting anyway.



Can we throw the plus 25.5" ones away too?


----------



## ralphy1976 (May 7, 2010)

i'd go for it up to $1500. If this axe sees day light it is fair to say that they are not going to sell as many of those as any other SE, so prices will be slightly higher.

Granted i can get a decent PRS Ce 22 for $1500 (or a used Universe!!), but it will only be a 6er....


----------



## Shredcow (May 7, 2010)

I'd think that PRS should stick to the stuff that made it "distinctly" PRS. Keep the 25" scale, PRS Trem, set-neck. Not sure if a PRS Wraparound bridge would make sense for the low B string.

And I honestly think that such an instrument would be versatile and still very toneful.


----------



## El Caco (May 7, 2010)

gunshow86de said:


> Can we throw the plus 25.5" ones away too?



I could always modify the poll to get what I want


----------



## MFB (May 7, 2010)

s7eve said:


> If you look at who voted for what you will see that the majority of ebony voters aren't worth counting anyway.


----------



## El Caco (May 7, 2010)

^^^Especially that one.


----------



## JohnIce (May 7, 2010)

I voted ebony, but that's the only difference to a standard PRS that I voted for  And I wouldn't mind Rosewood, I just prefer the sleek feel of Ebony and if this guitar happens to come in any of my favourite PRS finishes (Charcoal or Platinum, which it will, obviously  ), Ebony would simply look more awesome too 

I'd really hope for 22 frets btw, as that's an important part in what makes my Custom 22 sound as good as it does, and it's an important part of the PRS experience for me. As is the 25" scale and PRS trem, btw.

Speaking of the trem, maybe PRS could get some hints from this thing:







The Hipshot Contour for 7-strings, seems VERY similar to the standard PRS trem (for the USA models, not the SE's).


----------



## JaeSwift (May 7, 2010)

Sephiroth952 said:


> - Scale Length (25.5)
> - Bridge (PRS Trem)
> - Neck Wood (Maple)
> - Neck/Body construction (Neck-through)
> ...



Exactly what I voted for, except that fretboard inlays and color wasnt an option XD

For color I'de love to see a classy dark brown type of finish (similair to Ibanez's new top-of-the-top prestige RG 4570z, in Himalayan Black). I think that would suit it quite well.

And yea, birds are a must to me


----------



## Sang-Drax (May 7, 2010)

I'm ok with most of the specs myself. As long as the bridge is fixed and the scale isn't > 25.5", I'm game.

Great to know newer PRS's feature smaller heels. Didn't believe it was possible to increase my GAS even further


----------



## Emperoff (May 7, 2010)

JohnIce said:


> I voted ebony, but that's the only difference to a standard PRS that I voted for  And I wouldn't mind Rosewood, I just prefer the sleek feel of Ebony and if this guitar happens to come in any of my favourite PRS finishes (Charcoal or Platinum, which it will, obviously  ), Ebony would simply look more awesome too
> 
> I'd really hope for 22 frets btw, as that's an important part in what makes my Custom 22 sound as good as it does, and it's an important part of the PRS experience for me. As is the 25" scale and PRS trem, btw.
> 
> ...



I agree with everythign you said, but that bridge alone runs for 250$ so I don't think it's gonna hapen (would be ridiculously awesome, though).


----------



## darren (May 7, 2010)

ralphy1976 said:


> i'd go for it up to $1500. If this axe sees day light it is fair to say that they are not going to sell as many of those as any other SE, so prices will be slightly higher.



Are you saying this because you know something we don't, or are you just guessing? $1500 seems out of the range most people would pay for an SE.


----------



## Randy (May 7, 2010)

Yeah, ebony, neck-thru, birds and a hipshot on a "budget" PRS seems a little impractical, no?


----------



## Riffer (May 7, 2010)

If this thing ever happens it will not be above $1000.


----------



## pink freud (May 7, 2010)

Randy said:


> Yeah, ebony, neck-thru, birds and a hipshot on a "budget" PRS seems a little impractical, no?



I agree, except for the ebony. The Mushok has an extended-scale ebony board, and sells for under $600. A 7 with an ebony board would probably have close to the same square inches of fretboard, except wider instead of longer.

Really, what I would like is a PRS single-cut seven that is like a Les Paul. Maple Cap, Ebony board, and mahogany everything else, with a 25" scale. IF we could have the Tremonti control layout, that would be even better.


----------



## budda (May 7, 2010)

Riffer said:


> If this thing ever happens it will not be above $1000.


----------



## avenger (May 7, 2010)

PRS is the thorn in my side. Such nice guitars but pretty expensive for what they are. I have almost owned 2 SE's but always backed out because I am so used to having that low B. 

A seven string PRS would sell like MFin hot cakes.


----------



## jaskasm (May 7, 2010)

UGH I've changed my mind, I want to revote =[

- Scale Length: 25 in.
- Bridge: Hardtail/PRS Trem
- Neck Wood: Mahogany
- Neck/Body construction: Set-Neck
- Fretboard: Ebony/Rosewood
- Wood choice for top: Flame/Quilt (I <3 both =D)

I wouldn't want to drop tune it anyway. Standard BEADGBE is 1337 enough for me. Besides I've been swaying towards more versatile guitars recently, damn maturity...


----------



## vampiregenocide (May 7, 2010)

Riffer said:


> If this thing ever happens it will not be above $1000.


 
I love it when you speak.


----------



## Mazzakazza (May 7, 2010)

Hell yeah 7 with bird inlays. What body shape would this be, a CU(22/24)? Please longer than a 25" scale though. 25.5" at the least.


----------



## Randy (May 7, 2010)

Go away.


----------



## mrhankey87 (May 7, 2010)

where is the maple fretboard???


----------



## wannabguitarist (May 7, 2010)

Any chance that you guys could do the 4-knob classic Les Paul control layout (like on the Tremonti) on this thing? That would be badass


----------



## pink freud (May 7, 2010)

mrhankey87 said:


> where is the maple fretboard???



On guitars that aren't PRS SEs.


----------



## Riffer (May 7, 2010)

There are acouple things that I think would probably be a given if this ever was made.

Double cut
24 frets
Birds

And here are acouple things I cant count on it NOT having

Maple board
Floyd rose
Les Paul control layout
Singlecut

Sorry if this bursts anyones bubble but I just want everyone to know that it's not a free for all to make a custom PRS SE for youself. We still want this to be a PRS SE not a weird 7 string that doesnt really represent the company. While maple boards, singlecut 7s, Floyds, and Les Paul controls are all things I like, I do not see them on a PRS.


----------



## El Caco (May 7, 2010)

Ok now I'm confused because I thought we were talking about the PRS that currently has 8 Singlecut SE models in it's lineup.

Paul Reed Smith Guitars | SE One Korina
Paul Reed Smith Guitars | SE Singlecut
Paul Reed Smith Guitars | SE Singlecut Korina
Paul Reed Smith Guitars | SE Singlecut Trem
PRS Guitars | SE Mikael Åkerfeldt Model
PRS Guitars | SE Nick Catanese Model
PRS Guitars | SE Zach Myers Model
Paul Reed Smith Guitars | Mark Tremonti SE


----------



## Randy (May 7, 2010)

Mmm... SE Singlecut Korina.


----------



## El Caco (May 7, 2010)

Shut up, ignore all the one's that are not Mahogany/Mahogany/Maple top/Rosewood.


----------



## El Caco (May 7, 2010)

I'll just point out that I have already said that I don't care what shape it is except that it needs to be comfortable i.e. arm relief, belly relief. That's why I am happy it is an SE since the SE Singlecut is a more comfortable shape than the traditional contoured singlecut.

My reply above was just a response to the statement of not seeing a singlecut on a PRS.


----------



## Riffer (May 7, 2010)

I knew someone would metion the whole Singelcut thing. While a singlecut is a staple of PRS, I dont see it becoming our first ever 7 string model. I think people normally think of a doublecut shape when speaking about PRS. While a PRS Singlecut SE 7 is not out of the picture, I doubt it will be the shape we choose to be our first. Hopefully that clears up what I meant.


----------



## El Caco (May 7, 2010)

I'm happy with the doublecut as long as it has a relief like the one posted earlier or is a rolled top like the singlecut SE's. I'm pretty sure I've mentioned it in this thread but I'll say it again just incase, I really want a proper maple top on it as well like the SE singlecut, I don't even care if the figured veneer is over it since plain maple can look hot too.


----------



## Riffer (May 7, 2010)

s7eve said:


> I'm happy with the doublecut as long as it has a relief like the one posted earlier or is a rolled top like the singlecut SE's. I'm pretty sure I've mentioned it in this thread but I'll say it again just incase, I really want a proper maple top on it as well like the SE singlecut, I don't even care if the figured veneer is over it since plain maple can look hot too.


 All SE guitars have proper maple caps except the ones like Tremonti, Mushok, Korina models, Catanese, and the Zach Myers. All the others have a thick plain maple top with a real maple veneer over it.


----------



## harvested (May 8, 2010)

@ Riffer... if it wil be a SE version will it have an arch top or a plain top??? 
I wish for a 7-string PRS for quite some time, it would be very nice to have something like the Custom 22/24 but in a 7-string version

My only options would be:
-Set neck
-Flame or quilted maple top (even if it's veneer, I'm okay with that)
-fixed bridge (TOM w/ stop-tail or wrap-around)
-BEAUTIFUL SEE-TROUGH colors (green, blue, cherry, or natural) would be SEXXXXY 

the rest of the stuff like: dimentions, or configuration or woods... I don't really care, I'm sure it will sound great.. but it need to look great also, like most of the PRSs do... 
damn they're sexy


----------



## JohnIce (May 8, 2010)

Emperoff said:


> I agree with everythign you said, but that bridge alone runs for 250$ so I don't think it's gonna hapen (would be ridiculously awesome, though).


 
Yeah I didn't mean they should buy a horde of Hipshot stuff and sell on their guitars of course, I'm just throwing it out there that they could look to it for inspiration  It does seem v_ery_ similar to a PRS trem... then again, they could just add a saddle to their 6-string design 

Ignore me, ffs...


----------



## budda (May 9, 2010)

I would love for the guitar to be non-flat-top


----------



## TemjinStrife (May 10, 2010)

budda said:


> I would love for the guitar to be non-flat-top



Unlikely, since he's said it's unlikely to be a singlecut. I don't think we'll ever see a carved-top doublecut in the SE line.


----------



## BlindingLight7 (May 10, 2010)

Has PRS even said anything about considering a production 7? This sounds really nice


----------



## Emperoff (May 10, 2010)

TemjinStrife said:


> Unlikely, since he's said it's unlikely to be a singlecut. I don't think we'll ever see a carved-top doublecut in the SE line.



I'd much prefer a singlecut just for this. Carved tops are sex


----------



## Prydogga (May 10, 2010)

And of course the poll shows the usual, Ebony boarded 25.5 scale hardtail, that's not what I see in a PRS, Wraparound rosewood 25" ftw!


----------



## vampiregenocide (May 10, 2010)

BlindingLight7 said:


> Has PRS even said anything about considering a production 7? This sounds really nice


 
Apparently someone asked Paul at NAMM I think whether he was planning on doing a PRS 7 string, and his reaction was 'not this year, but soon'.


----------



## JohnIce (May 10, 2010)

Oh noes, hardtail is taking the lead  There needs to be more non-locking trem'd 7-strings, the only ones I can think of are the JP7 and Vigier if I remember correctly...


----------



## cyril v (May 10, 2010)

Prydogga said:


> And of course the poll shows the usual, Ebony boarded 25.5 scale hardtail, that's not what I see in a PRS, Wraparound rosewood 25" ftw!



certainly better to see than the normal polls for ANYTHING, which are: floyd rose, 27", blank ebony board.

Anyways, while I would love to see 25", I guess I only picked 25.5" to appease the masses.

IMO I'd love to see:
Scale length: 25"
Bridge: Standard Trem
Neck wood: Mahogany
Neck/Body Construction: Set neck
Body: Mahogany/Maple Sammich
Fretboard: Rosewood
Top: Flame

I really don't see what people have against Rosewood other than it doesn't look absolutely boring like these died ebony boards.  

BTW, what kind of color/finish options are we looking at here?


----------



## El Caco (May 10, 2010)

cyril v said:


> I really don't see what people have against Rosewood other than it doesn't look absolutely boring like these died ebony boards.



Rosewood is hated because Ibanez refuse to make a 7 with ebony and we all know Ibanez are the be all and end all  The argument is Rosewood is boring because it is overdone and yet 100 people have voted for a maple neck here  

Cue the guys who will tell you they just like ebony because it feels nicer 

I generally prefer the plain black look TBH except when it doesn't go with the rest of the guitar. I used to be in the ebony camp in the days I dreamed of owning a CST but vintage is where I am at now and I dream about a vintage 7.

I just want to ask all the guys who want PRS to build a guitar just like every other 7 out there WHY?

You can get a new mahogany/mahogany/ebony 7 
You can get a new mahogany/maple/ebony 7
You can get these with a baritone neck

What you can't get is a new vintage mahogany/mahogany/rosewood 7 

Why do people want PRS to make the same guitar they ask every other company to make? Surely PRS would be better off making something no one else makes which just happens to be the same thing people identify PRS with  what do I know?


----------



## JohnIce (May 10, 2010)

^Wow, you've put some serious thought into the fretboard issue 

I agree that I want the PRS 7-string to be a PRS, and not a generic 7-string with a PRS logo on it, but well, the fretboard wood is a minor issue to me. I'd much prefer a typically PRS-spec'd 7-string with an Ebony board over the generic 7-string specs with a rosewood board. And as you say, the "feel" difference is barely there, meaning ebony vs. rosewood is all up to aesthetics really. Which means that if this guitar does get an ebony board, it's not going to take away from the PRS experience at all in my humble opinion.

A maple neck, longer scale or a hardtail bridge though, that would make a significant difference.


----------



## pink freud (May 10, 2010)

JohnIce said:


> ^Wow, you've put some serious thought into the fretboard issue
> 
> I agree that I want the PRS 7-string to be a PRS, and not a generic 7-string with a PRS logo on it, but well, the fretboard wood is a minor issue to me. I'd much prefer a typically PRS-spec'd 7-string with an Ebony board over the generic 7-string specs with a rosewood board. And as you say, the "feel" difference is barely there, meaning ebony vs. rosewood is all up to aesthetics really. Which means that if this guitar does get an ebony board, it's not going to take away from the PRS experience at all in my humble opinion.
> 
> A maple neck, longer scale or a hardtail bridge though, that would make a significant difference.



I voted hardtail simply because I don't like bridges that aren't adjustable. If they do a Wraparound that has adjustable saddles, I'd be fine with that.


----------



## vampiregenocide (May 10, 2010)

Imo ebony looks more boring compared to a good bit of rosewood, plus there is the fact rosewood is much cheaper which will reduce the overall price of the instrument.


----------



## Emperoff (May 10, 2010)

I want a damn PRS trem on those. There's no 7-string out there with a classic vibrato.


----------



## JohnIce (May 10, 2010)

vampiregenocide said:


> Imo ebony looks more boring compared to a good bit of rosewood, plus there is the fact rosewood is much cheaper which will reduce the overall price of the instrument.


 
This is true! A nicely figured, oiled piece of rosewood can be very stunning, whereas an ebony board is most of the time just black. A lot of rosewood though, especially on budget instruments (which is really what we're talking about here), it's just a dull soggy brown. In those cases I prefer ebony. I also think ebony goes better with the finishes I tend to like, but that's on a complete other and highly subjective level.


----------



## MSalonen (May 10, 2010)

Ebony has always felt and looked nicer to me than rosewood, but that's my opinion.


----------



## 6Christ6Denied6 (May 10, 2010)

no maple fretboard option?


----------



## darren (May 10, 2010)

Just wanted to re-state something...



darren said:


> I don't even need a fancy top. A 7-string version of this would be awesomesauce:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Rick (May 10, 2010)

^


----------



## MSalonen (May 10, 2010)

Completely agreed! Though still with the birds and ebony fretboard. 

And preferably charcoal/gray/black-ish and/or red/mahogany finish rather than brown.


----------



## possumkiller (May 11, 2010)

s7eve said:


> Rosewood is hated because Ibanez refuse to make a 7 with ebony and we all know Ibanez are the be all and end all  The argument is Rosewood is boring because it is overdone and yet 100 people have voted for a maple neck here
> 
> Cue the guys who will tell you they just like ebony because it feels nicer
> 
> ...


 
Agreed. If I wanted a conventional 7 Id get another Ibanez. If PRS makes 7 I want a 7 string PRS not another run of the mill 7 with a PRS sticker on it.


----------



## MSalonen (May 11, 2010)

Something to remember and keep in mind is that even if PRS made a guitar with the same specs that seem typical to other 7's, such as a mahogany/mahogany/ebony 7, it wouldn't be the same as one made by another company.

and it's not like every guitar that PRS makes is "vintage" in specs/aesthetic.


----------



## El Caco (May 11, 2010)

You do realise that PRS will not actually be making this guitar, it is an import.


----------



## budda (May 11, 2010)

So Steve's big Mahog/mahog/rosewood thing.. yes, i'd buy that.


----------



## MSalonen (May 11, 2010)

s7eve said:


> You do realise that PRS will not actually be making this guitar, it is an import.



Yes, but my point stands. PRS's SE line, though consisting of import guitars, is still an extension of the PRS brand.


----------



## El Caco (May 11, 2010)

We will have to agree to disagree.


----------



## pink freud (May 11, 2010)

MSalonen said:


> Yes, but my point stands. PRS's SE line, though consisting of import guitars, is still an extension of the PRS brand.



Yes, but by design only. It is made by different people, at a different level of quality, and is deliberately designed to be cheaper to make. 

It's like the difference between Schecter USA guitars and Schecter Diamond Series guitars.


----------



## MSalonen (May 11, 2010)

s7eve said:


> We will have to agree to disagree.



Fair enough, though I'm curious as to which point you're disagreeing with (at least the most)



pink freud said:


> Yes, but by design only. It is made by different people, at a different level of quality, and is deliberately designed to be cheaper to make.
> 
> It's like the difference between Schecter USA guitars and Schecter Diamond Series guitars.



I'm not comparing PRS's SE line to the main PRS line. I'm saying that a PRS SE, even if it were of similar specs, would still be significantly different (or different enough) than other import guitars or those of another company of such aforementioned specs.


----------



## El Caco (May 11, 2010)

That's what I am disagreeing with, I don't agree that it is different enough to another import with the same specs. I'll take that a step further, if PRS brought out a mahogany body/maple neck/ebony fretboard import for $1000 I would pick up an agile before it. 

In fact there isn't a spec mentioned in these threads that you can't get from Agile for that kind of money and you can get the contoured top at the same time as well as you pick of finish among other things, admittedly it would be a custom order that you can't walk into a store and grab off the shelf.

Where the PRS becomes attractive over any other guitar to me is if they were to offer a production SE 7 string that is true to PRS and offers something standard that no one else does and is not just a PRS shape with a PRS sticker but exactly like other imports you can already buy at an inflated price because it has a PRS sticker.


----------



## Randy (May 11, 2010)

At PRS specs, I'll spend an extra few hundred bucks versus a knockoff; even for an import with a PRS sticker on it. I know the standards for inspection, the parts and the standards for materials are different depending on the brand even if it's produced in the same factory. Even still, I'd preference this over another guitar just because of the headstock, body shape and the name on the headstock. 

However, what's make or break for me is the look and the appeal of the PRS brand and vibe. A 27" scale, solid color, maple neck, ebony fretboard and neckthrough guitar with a PRS logo won't cut it.


----------



## gunshow86de (May 11, 2010)

^


Randy and s7eve view it exactly like I do. The PRS SE line is appealing because it offers similar specs to the real thing. A PRS SE7 would only stand apart from the crowd if it followed the PRS build philosophy, at least for me anyway.


----------



## troyguitar (May 12, 2010)

I'm with darren. 25" scale mahogany/rosewood with a standard trem and 22 frets. Though I would prefer a more interesting paint job, I would probably still buy one as long as it's not black.


----------



## gunshow86de (May 12, 2010)

^ 
I'd be fine with something like they did for the original Santana SE's; translucent colors, or even a burst.


----------



## Drew (May 17, 2010)

Just thinking out loud - this is a forum of guitarists, and we have a notoriously hard time agreeing on _anything_. Rather than trying to get a consensus on what everyone's ideal specs would be, I think it might be more instructive to try to get a sense for what the specs that people would be most likely to NOT buy a PRS SE7 would be. 

For example, I'm pretty on the fence with rosewood vs ebony, maple vs mahogany neck, neck thru vs set neck, or quilt vs flame - I have preferences, but if I voted for a quilt top and the actual production guitar comes out as a flamed top, I won't be turned off. If, however, I voted 25" and the guitar comes out as a 'longer than 25.5",' I'll be significantly less likely to buy one. 

With this in mind, I think trying to get a sense of what specs would be dealbreakers for the biggest number of people would probably be the better way to design a guitar by consensus - odds are, it'll be a minority group that "wins" any poll like this, so this seems like the best way to get specs that have a good chance of having majority appeal.


----------



## darren (May 17, 2010)

I would like the guitar to be more like a PRS with an additional string, rather than a PRS-shaped version of guitars that already exist in the 7-string marketplace.


----------



## harvested (May 17, 2010)

gunshow86de said:


> ^
> A PRS SE7 would only stand apart from the crowd if it followed the PRS build philosophy, at least for me anyway.



You're totally right.. it doesn't make sense to build an agile-like, or ibanez-like guitar with a PRS sticker on it...

From my point of view, they should do a classic PRS, with an extra string.. 
like somebody here said...PRS has a vibe, a look, a feel of it's own, and that's what people like when they buy a PRS guitar...so why should they do what Ibanez or Agile does??


----------



## darren (May 17, 2010)

I played a Torero today, and it's a VERY nice guitar... just not very PRS-like.


----------



## Justin Bailey (May 17, 2010)

darren said:


> I would like the guitar to be more like a PRS with an additional string, rather than a PRS-shaped version of guitars that already exist in the 7-string marketplace.



This is exactly what I want. I have no interest in an ibanez that looks like a prs.


----------



## Rick (May 17, 2010)

darren said:


> I would like the guitar to be more like a PRS with an additional string, rather than a PRS-shaped version of guitars that already exist in the 7-string marketplace.



Yep.


----------



## El Caco (May 17, 2010)

Also


----------



## gunshow86de (May 17, 2010)




----------



## Bloody_Inferno (May 17, 2010)

darren said:


> I would like the guitar to be more like a PRS with an additional string, rather than a PRS-shaped version of guitars that already exist in the 7-string marketplace.


 
Also . I want a 7 string PRS because it's a PRS.


----------



## Isan (May 20, 2010)

25.5 or i will not buy it :\


----------



## IDLE (May 21, 2010)

I'm thinking that a lot of people here are just voting for what they want _*their*_ perfect idea of a 7 string to be and don't really want a *PRS* 7 string and probably won't be buying it anyway. The difference in 25.5" and 25" isn't so huge that it's going to make the low B unplayable, but it is big enough of a difference to give that PRS vibe. I would have to buy one either way but I would be immensely sad if it was a 25.5", neck thru, with a hardtail and ebony board... I mean WTF is that, it's certainly not the PRS I love.


----------



## Toxin (May 21, 2010)

yes
and btw, prs se - nowhere near true prs, so who needs another shitty low/mid-level 7 string
doh...


----------



## vampiregenocide (May 21, 2010)

Toxin said:


> yes
> and btw, prs se - nowhere near true prs, so who needs another shitty low/mid-level 7 string
> doh...


 
People like me who can't afford proper PRS models.  May not be a proper PRS, but they are built with the same principles in mind, just at a budget. Same reason a low end Ibanez is not the same as a low end Schecter.


----------



## White Cluster (May 21, 2010)

Toxin said:


> yes
> and btw, prs se - nowhere near true prs, so who needs another shitty low/mid-level 7 string
> doh...



Dude you are so far off the mark it's ridiculous.The new SE's are great quality guitars and seem to be getting better every year.Yes the American made ones are better but you're never gonna get the quality of a $3000 instrument into one under $1000.Not gonna happen.
as far as the scale length,25" is what i would want but 25.5" is ok too.Their 513 model has that scale length and sound every bit a PRS.


----------



## gunshow86de (May 21, 2010)

Longer than 25.5" is beating 25"; truly a sad day for America.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (May 21, 2010)

gunshow86de said:


> Longer than 25.5" is beating 25"; truly a sad day for America.


----------



## Riffer (May 22, 2010)

I just want to let you guys know that this isnt a set in stone poll. We are gonna look at the poll and go "we'll it looks like an over 25.5 inch scale length won on the SS.org poll so thats what we have to do." This is just to get some different information and see if we can make a compromise between things and make a 7 string that fills in some of the gaps in the market. This thing might not even happen (I've been pushing hard as shit for it though ). I dont want people thinking that this poll is the deciding factor in the PRS SE-7 though.

-Tom


----------



## possumkiller (May 22, 2010)

Ive never had any problem with the 25 inch scale. I tuned mine down to A with 56s and used 54s for B and never felt too floppy. If you want a long scale with emgs get a schecter or an agile.


----------



## El Caco (May 23, 2010)

Riffer said:


> I just want to let you guys know that this isnt a set in stone poll. We are gonna look at the poll and go "we'll it looks like an over 25.5 inch scale length won on the SS.org poll so thats what we have to do." This is just to get some different information and see if we can make a compromise between things and make a 7 string that fills in some of the gaps in the market. This thing might not even happen (I've been pushing hard as shit for it though ). I dont want people thinking that this poll is the deciding factor in the PRS SE-7 though.
> 
> -Tom



Was it Darren or Drew who said earlier a what spec is a deal breaker poll would be better? I can't remember, I was sick but I agree with that, it would be much better for you guys to know what specs would stop people from buying.


----------



## Emperoff (May 23, 2010)

s7eve said:


> Was it Darren or Drew who said earlier a what spec is a deal breaker poll would be better? I can't remember, I was sick but I agree with that, it would be much better for you guys to know what specs would stop people from buying.



I actually won't buy it if it's not a PRS on it's own. (25" scale, all mahogany with maple cap, etc). The whole point of this guitar is having a PRS guitar which fills the gap in the market saturated with maple necks, longer scales, and so on...

Shredder metalheads probably won't buy the guitar anyway because it won't have a paper-thin neck and super big frets, so the people actually wanting a PRS already knows what he wants and is going to get. Changing it to accomodate a group of people that desires features that are not what PRS is about is only stopping potential buyers (the ones who actually want a PRS) with features that you can find in any other seven in the market.

My two cents.


----------



## harvested (May 23, 2010)

Emperoff said:


> I actually won't buy it if it's not a PRS on it's own. (25" scale, all mahogany, etc). The whole point of this guitar is having a PRS guitar which fills the gap in the market saturated with maple necks, longer scales, and so on...
> 
> Shredder metalheads probably won't buy the guitar already because it won't have a paper-thin neck and super big frets, so the people actually wanting a PRS already knows what he wants and is going to get. Changing it to accomodate a group of people that desires features that are not what PRS is about is only stopping potential buyers (the ones who actually want a PRS) with features that you can find in any other seven in the market.
> 
> My two cents.


+1000

same here man, I want a 7-string PRS for the sound, specs, looks, hardware and everything that PRS is.. not an Ibanez, Schecter or Agile in a PRS package...


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (May 23, 2010)

They should just up and make a 25" one and a 26" one! 26" being the prs baritone lmao.


----------



## Toxin (May 23, 2010)

Emperoff said:


> The whole point of this guitar is having a PRS guitar which fills the gap in the market saturated with maple necks, longer scales, and so on...


fully agree


----------



## Drew (May 24, 2010)

Emperoff said:


> I actually won't buy it if it's not a PRS on it's own. (25" scale, all mahogany with maple cap, etc). The whole point of this guitar is having a PRS guitar which fills the gap in the market saturated with maple necks, longer scales, and so on...
> 
> Shredder metalheads probably won't buy the guitar anyway because it won't have a paper-thin neck and super big frets, so the people actually wanting a PRS already knows what he wants and is going to get. Changing it to accomodate a group of people that desires features that are not what PRS is about is only stopping potential buyers (the ones who actually want a PRS) with features that you can find in any other seven in the market.
> 
> My two cents.



That's (shock and awe) kind of my thoughts, too. If you're after as longer-than-25.5" guitar with a mahogany body, Schecter has that marketplace pretty well locked up. Sure, maybe a PRS SE with a 26.5" scale and a prettier top could compete, but it'd be a competition for one slice of an already-carved-out demographic. Offering a set of specs that don't currently exist on the market brings with it a bit more potential upside. 

On the flipside, of course, I think it's probably not realistic to think that if you offer a seven-string PRS SE, a whole bunch of existing PRS players are going to make the decision to try a seven, either. 

Anyway, Riffer, I just appreciate the fact you're taking the time to hear all of us out.


----------



## budda (May 24, 2010)

Yes, thank you very much Riffer


----------



## Riffer (Jun 4, 2010)

I was talking to my manager and I wanted to see what some people would think about this.

SE Custom body
25 inch scale length set neck
Maple Neck (wide thin)/Mahogany Body
Hardtail bridge
Passive pickups
Flame maple veneer top
we also were talking about colors and we talked about doing a tri color burst.

Remember this stuff isn't set in stone but I'm just throwing some ideas at him and seeing what sticks if you know what I mean. I want to try and keep the PRS scale length and passive pickups for the PRSness of the guitar. And my manager said that it would keep costs down if we went with a hardtail instead of re-tooling our trem for a 7 right now. And we would probably go with maple for the neck since if it's going to be wide thin and a 25 inch scale, we want to make it as structurally sound as possible. A mahogany, 25 inch, wide thin neck might not work to well is what I've been told.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jun 4, 2010)

Riffer said:


> I was talking to my manager and I wanted to see what some people would think about this.
> 
> SE Custom body
> 25 inch scale length set neck
> ...


 
Everything is cool but I'd prefer a black stain or something.


----------



## Emperoff (Jun 4, 2010)

Riffer said:


> I was talking to my manager and I wanted to see what some people would think about this.
> 
> SE Custom body
> 25 inch scale length set neck
> ...



A PRS trem would be an awesome choice, since there's almost no classic 7-string tremolos in the market. But if that wasn't possible I'm cool with a hardtail.

About the shape, I'd prefer the singlecut just because of the arched top. PRS SE flat tops on custom shapes are kind of a turn off. 

Also, I'd prefer mahogany neck as well. The rest of the specs are cool


----------



## Rick (Jun 4, 2010)

Those sound good to me.


----------



## darren (Jun 4, 2010)

Riffer said:


> I was talking to my manager and I wanted to see what some people would think about this.
> 
> SE Custom body
> 25 inch scale length set neck
> ...



I'd be cool with those specs, but to be honest, would really rather have an SE Standard or Torero style body with the arm contour. Sharp-edged bodies are increasingly becoming an issue with the tendons in my right forearm.


----------



## MFB (Jun 4, 2010)

Emperoff said:


> A PRS trem would be an awesome choice, since there's almost no classic 7-string tremolos in the market. But if that wasn't possible I'm cool with a hardtail.
> 
> About the shape, I'd prefer the singlecut just because of the arched top. PRS SE flat tops on custom shapes are kind of a turn off.
> 
> Also, I'd prefer mahogany neck as well. The rest of the specs are cool



Are the Singlecut SEs arched tops? I thought they only did flat tops on the SEs to keep them apart from the USA models?


----------



## darren (Jun 4, 2010)

They're slightly arched, but not fully carved the way the USA PRSes are.


----------



## pink freud (Jun 4, 2010)

I think they are technically "radius" tops, aren't they?


----------



## IDLE (Jun 4, 2010)

Riffer said:


> I was talking to my manager and I wanted to see what some people would think about this.
> 
> SE Custom body
> 25 inch scale length set neck
> ...



Haha! A tri-color burst would be incredible, I can't see it being popular but I would buy one. I like the sounds of that guitar a lot, personally I prefer the wide-fat mahogany but wide-thin maple isn't too much of a buzz kill for me. Certainly would buy that.


----------



## Riffer (Jun 4, 2010)

Our SE Singlecuts have a slight bevel along the edges. They arent as deep as a carved top USA guitar though and arent perfectly flat like the Custom 24 SE. I'll see what happens with the flat top VS arm carve/rounder edges design. Maybe we could do something like that on the SE 7 if it ever gets made.


----------



## Dopey Trout (Jun 5, 2010)

Having it a Singlecut would also appeal to a different market from the traditional 7 string fare. Granted it's probably a slightly derivative spec for lead players (even though all the PRS Singlecuts I've tried have had comparatively amazing upper fret access) but it'd be a very unique look. And like other people have said, the flat top on the SE Customs has always left me a little cold, not that either would stop me buying a 7 from my favourite company


----------



## El Caco (Jun 9, 2010)

Those specs are too much like the guitars I own to interest me, the maple neck is too much like every other guitar I own. FWIW my AS7 has a mahogany neck, 9 years old and holding up well but then it's not a thin neck and I'm not a fan of thin necks.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jun 9, 2010)

Dopey Trout said:


> Having it a Singlecut would also appeal to a different market from the traditional 7 string fare. Granted it's probably a slightly derivative spec for lead players (even though all the PRS Singlecuts I've tried have had comparatively amazing upper fret access) but it'd be a very unique look. And like other people have said, the flat top on the SE Customs has always left me a little cold, not that either would stop me buying a 7 from my favourite company


 
The doublecut PRS custom shape isn't that similar to other 7s on the market.  You can already get some 7 string LPs, albiet they're uncommon. But a PRS style body is not really available in a 7, and for me that is _the_ PRS shape.


----------



## Soopahmahn (Jun 9, 2010)

For all the haters of the 25" scale: have you ever tuned a Gibson (24.75") down to B standard? I've done it a hundred times with my LP Studio; a set of 10-52 strings or so usually works alright, 11-56 is even better. A standard 10-gauge 7-string set would be lovely on a 25" PRS, 10-59 or 10-60. I would be most curious about humbucker choice, not a piddly scale length difference that amounts to some 0.5 lb of tension difference.


----------



## troyguitar (Jun 9, 2010)

At 25" scale I might buy one of these and tune it up to DGCFBbDG. These days I'm using my standard 6-strings a lot and would rather have a higher string than a lower string.


----------



## 74n4LL0 (Jun 10, 2010)

Riffer said:


> SE Custom body
> 25 inch scale length set neck
> Maple Neck (wide thin)/Mahogany Body
> Hardtail bridge
> ...



The specs looks good but I'd not buy a guitar like that for 2 reason:
I have already have 2 guitars with maple neck/mahogany body (one being a sixer and one being a seven). If someone have already a 7 string guitar he probably already have a mahogany body/maple neck guitar.
If there are some structural problem with mahogany, why not using the wide fat neck? or maybe some kind of "wide medium" neck ?
The second reason is that I'd prefer a trem.
All the 7 string guitars out there have a floyd or a fixed bridge.
PRS trem design is good, works great, and makes the guitar versatile and, in this case also different, which is IMO one of the reason someone would want a 7 string PRS instead of a Ibanez/Schecter in the first place.


----------



## Emperoff (Jun 10, 2010)

vampiregenocide said:


> The doublecut PRS custom shape isn't that similar to other 7s on the market.  You can already get some 7 string LPs, albiet they're uncommon. But a PRS style body is not really available in a 7, and for me that is _the_ PRS shape.



For me _the_ PRS shape is the sexy carved tops DC custom. On the other hand, the flat top PRS SE shape looks more like a Peavey Wolfgang than anything to me, and I wouln't call that pretty.

Singlecuts SE with radioused tops seems like the perfect compromise, and look fucking ace.


----------



## Shannon (Jun 10, 2010)

Ya gotta have the PRS trem. 

Since I've seen custom shop 7-strings with trems, there's no re-tooling involved since you've already done them before. Now it's a just a question of putting them into production.


----------



## wannabguitarist (Jun 10, 2010)

My COW7 has a really thin mahogany neck and that holds up fine


----------



## MFB (Jun 11, 2010)

While my ideal version of a PRS-7 would be a double-cut, if a seven string Singlecut came out like the Akerfeldt in here (http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/st...rs-se-akerfeldt-in-the-house-pics-review.html) then I wouldn't mind one bit  (Obviously it wouldn't have the "O" but you get the point)


----------



## Emperoff (Jun 11, 2010)

Shannon said:


> Ya gotta have the PRS trem.
> 
> Since I've seen custom shop 7-strings with trems, there's no re-tooling involved since you've already done them before. Now it's a just a question of putting them into production.



I doubt PRS SEs share the same machines than the Custom Shop ones, being mass-produced in korea. But yeah, a 7-string vintage-style trem would be totally awesome.


----------



## Soopahmahn (Aug 26, 2010)

Any updates?


----------



## xtrustisyoursx (Aug 26, 2010)

God, after letting this poll sit and accumlate votes for a while, it's disappointing as hell to see the results 

So much for "normal prs se guitar + a string"


----------



## vampiregenocide (Aug 26, 2010)

Yeah I think people are voting for what they'd get in a 7, rather than realistically what PRS should do. We have to bare in mind some things they just won't do, like a baritone scale or neck through. I literally think they should just do the regular SE Standard 24 with an extra string and 25.5 scale. Stained black finish or something would do just fine.


----------



## Riffer (Aug 26, 2010)

My manager is definately into the 7 string PRS SE. It's not going to happen before the years end though. As much as I'd like to think it would be a Custom 24 SE with a low B, I doubt that will be the case. More along the lines of a Torero except hardtail, passive pickups, inlays, and maybe quilt top instead of flame, but we'll see. The mold casting for a SE 7 string PRS Trem would cost us too much right now. If we release a SE 7 wirth a hardtail and it does well, maybe my manager will bring out a trem version after to get that market too. I will let you know if I hear anything and if I'm allowed to spill some beans. It seems like the seven string guitar is becoming more and more popular every month. With Garza from Suicide Silence getting a sig from Schecter, Agile putting out stunning cheap 7's, ESP and Ibanez doing mid range price 8 strings. My manager has taken notice and is always asking me whats going on in the world of ERG's. 

-Tom


----------



## asmegin_slayer (Aug 26, 2010)

Riffer said:


> My manager is definately into the 7 string PRS SE. It's not going to happen before the years end though. As much as I'd like to think it would be a Custom 24 SE with a low B, I doubt that will be the case. More along the lines of a Torero except hardtail, passive pickups, inlays, and maybe quilt top instead of flame, but we'll see. The mold casting for a SE 7 string PRS Trem would cost us too much right now. If we release a SE 7 wirth a hardtail and it does well, maybe my manager will bring out a trem version after to get that market too. I will let you know if I hear anything and if I'm allowed to spill some beans. It seems like the seven string guitar is becoming more and more popular every month. With Garza from Suicide Silence getting a sig from Schecter, Agile putting out stunning cheap 7's, ESP and Ibanez doing mid range price 8 strings. My manager has taken notice and is always asking me whats going on in the world of ERG's.
> 
> -Tom



This is excellent news! You can count on me purchasing one.


----------



## Emperoff (Aug 26, 2010)

Riffer said:


> My manager is definately into the 7 string PRS SE. It's not going to happen before the years end though. As much as I'd like to think it would be a Custom 24 SE with a low B, I doubt that will be the case. More along the lines of a Torero except hardtail, passive pickups, inlays, and maybe quilt top instead of flame, but we'll see. The mold casting for a SE 7 string PRS Trem would cost us too much right now. If we release a SE 7 wirth a hardtail and it does well, maybe my manager will bring out a trem version after to get that market too. I will let you know if I hear anything and if I'm allowed to spill some beans. It seems like the seven string guitar is becoming more and more popular every month. With Garza from Suicide Silence getting a sig from Schecter, Agile putting out stunning cheap 7's, ESP and Ibanez doing mid range price 8 strings. My manager has taken notice and is always asking me whats going on in the world of ERG's.
> 
> -Tom



Well, the Torero thing is kinda dissapointing. It's really a shame that we fail again and again when trying to get a classic guitar in the 7-string world. It always ends up being "just another run-off-the-mill seven strings with the same specs as the rest of the market".

Doesn't surprise me from Ibanez or Schecter, but I expected something more from PRS.


----------



## blister7321 (Aug 26, 2010)

i like the idea of the torero being the 7 they make 
its still similar enough to the PRS DC shape to work though i wish we could get one with a mahogany neck 
the torero also has that arm scoop that a strat has if i remember correctly


----------



## Riffer (Aug 26, 2010)

Emperoff said:


> Well, the Torero thing is kinda dissapointing. It's really a shame that we fail again and again when trying to get a classic guitar in the 7-string world. It always ends up being "just another run-off-the-mill seven strings with the same specs as the rest of the market".
> 
> Doesn't surprise me from Ibanez or Schecter, but I expected something more from PRS.


Yeah I know what you mean. Right now it's leaning more towards Torero 7 with some changes to make it its own model. But I am still pressing for a more "traditional" PRS 7 in the future for sure.



blister7321 said:


> i like the idea of the torero being the 7 they make
> its still similar enough to the PRS DC shape to work though i wish we could get one with a mahogany neck
> the torero also has that arm scoop that a strat has if i remember correctly


 Yeah the Torero does have the arm carve like a Strat. I dont know if it will be maple or mahogany either. I'm definately pushing for bird inlays though and it will probably have an ebony board as well.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Aug 26, 2010)

Regardless of the specs it's a foot in the door, so perhaps if this "Torero 7" happens, and is moderately successful, perhaps an SE Single Cut 7 and SE 24 7 will be in our futures.


----------



## Riffer (Aug 26, 2010)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Regardless of the specs it's a foot in the door, so perhaps if this "Torero 7" happens, and is moderately successful, perhaps an SE Single Cut 7 and SE 24 7 will be in our futures.


Exactly


----------



## xtrustisyoursx (Aug 26, 2010)

The problem with the foot in the door argument is that it rarely works. A company releases some uber metal shred 7. The people who want that buy it, the people who don't, don't. The company sees this and either says "sweet, let's make some more uber metal shred 7s since that's what people like," or they say, "hmm, not much of a market for this, let's stop making 7s."


----------



## Riffer (Aug 26, 2010)

xtrustisyoursx said:


> The problem with the foot in the door argument is that it rarely works. A company releases some uber metal shred 7. The people who want that buy it, the people who don't, don't. The company sees this and either says "sweet, let's make some more uber metal shred 7s since that's what people like," or they say, "hmm, not much of a market for this, let's stop making 7s."


 Well this wont be an "uber metal shred 7". It will kind of be an inbetween guitar that doesnt really cater to either or. It's not going to be a true PRS spec 7 but it's not going to be a EMG707, Floyd Rose, Flat black, wide thin neck shredding machine. I'm try my hardest to make sure this thing gets some influence from every angle.


----------



## Emperoff (Aug 26, 2010)

xtrustisyoursx said:


> The problem with the foot in the door argument is that it rarely works. A company releases some uber metal shred 7. The people who want that buy it, the people who don't, don't. The company sees this and either says "sweet, let's make some more uber metal shred 7s since that's what people like," or they say, "hmm, not much of a market for this, let's stop making 7s."



Just exactly my thoughts.


----------



## Rick (Aug 26, 2010)

Riffer said:


> but it's not going to be a EMG707, Floyd Rose, *Flat black*, wide thin neck shredding machine. I'm try my hardest to make sure this thing gets some influence from every angle.



Damn.


----------



## IDLE (Aug 26, 2010)

Riffer said:


> Yeah I know what you mean. Right now it's leaning more towards Torero 7 with some changes to make it its own model. But I am still pressing for a more "traditional" PRS 7 in the future for sure.
> 
> 
> Yeah the Torero does have the arm carve like a Strat. I dont know if it will be maple or mahogany either. I'm definately pushing for bird inlays though and it will probably have an ebony board as well.



Either way I'll pick it up. But the more traditional PRS like features the better. I played the Torero and I did like it, it's not really PRS like but it sounded and played good. Also it is sexy as hell. The only thing that would make me sad would be the neck through. Wouldn't stop me from buying it though. Pretty much throw a 7th string on any of the SE models and I'm sold. They are all great guitars.

Thanks for pushing the idea Riffer, we really really appreciate it!


----------



## gunshow86de (Aug 26, 2010)

Riffer said:


> . More along the lines of a Torero


----------



## AeonSolus (Aug 27, 2010)

i kinda think the whole SE 24-7 idea would be alot more successful than a Torero 7, at least around here. I mean, a PRS 24-7 is what every Sevenstring.org PRS fan dreams of at night, right? At least i do


----------



## ittoa666 (Aug 27, 2010)

25.5
PRS trem
Maple neck
Neckthrough
Ebony fretboard
Flamed top


----------



## gunshow86de (Aug 27, 2010)

^

Minus the trem, that's probably what it will be. 

It makes me sad, this could have been a really nice guitar too. Now it won't be anything special. I am still disappoint.


----------



## Riffer (Aug 27, 2010)

I'll still try and see if I can do something about the neck design. I'd rather have set neck as well. Theres a 98% of the bridge being a hardtail though. My manager said it was either hardtail or floyd rose 7 bridge. So I told him no trems unless it was a PRS trem which we cant do at the moment.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Aug 27, 2010)

Riffer said:


> I'll still try and see if I can do something about the neck design. I'd rather have set neck as well. Theres a 98% of the bridge being a hardtail though. My manager said it was either hardtail or floyd rose 7 bridge. So I told him no trems unless it was a PRS trem which we cant do at the moment.



Any chance for an adjustable wrap around bridge? 






That would be a little more in the PRS vein, especially with a mahogany set neck.


----------



## Prydogga (Aug 27, 2010)

As long as it's a PRS style hardtail, and we don't end up with a PRS shaped monotonous Floy Rose EMG 7 string, I'm fine. For all I care, make it exactly like CU24s. In fact, that would be my first choice.


----------



## synrgy (Aug 27, 2010)

Prydogga said:


> For all I care, make it exactly like CU24s. In fact, that would be my first choice.



This. 1,000 times this. Custom 24 or Standard 24, as a 7 string. Done and done. I've never understood why that's asking too much.


----------



## Riffer (Aug 27, 2010)

synrgy said:


> This. 1,000 times this. Custom 24 or Standard 24, as a 7 string. Done and done. I've never understood why that's asking too much.


 The cost of the casting for the mold to make the 7 string PRS trem would cost too much right now. Basically we were thinking about going with a hardtail. The same bridge thats on the Mike Mushok models, just a 7 string version. 
Like this (just seven strings though)http://elderly.com/images/new_instruments/30N/SEBMM-BB_bridge-tailpiece.jpg


----------



## Prydogga (Aug 27, 2010)

Perfect.


----------



## blister7321 (Aug 27, 2010)

^ cool 
i personally dont care what the specs are 
if its got 7 strings and PRS on the headstock im good


----------



## gunshow86de (Aug 27, 2010)

blister7321 said:


> ^ cool
> i personally dont care what the specs are
> if its got 7 strings and PRS on the headstock im good






Boy do I have some things to sell you, I just need to get these PRS logo stickers in the mail.


----------



## synrgy (Aug 27, 2010)

Riffer said:


> The cost of the casting for the mold to make the 7 string PRS trem would cost too much right now. Basically we were thinking about going with a hardtail. The same bridge thats on the Mike Mushok models, just a 7 string version.
> Like this (just seven strings though)http://elderly.com/images/new_instruments/30N/SEBMM-BB_bridge-tailpiece.jpg



It wasn't the trem I was worried about so much as the overall construction differences between the 'real' models and the 'se' series, the latter of which I see as an insult to PRS enthusiasts everywhere. I don't mind trem vs fixed at all.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Aug 27, 2010)

synrgy said:


> It wasn't the trem I was worried about so much as the overall construction differences between the 'real' models and the 'se' series, the latter of which I see as an insult to PRS enthusiasts everywhere. I don't mind trem vs fixed at all.



How are the SE an "insult"? 

They're not shit guitars if that's what you mean. Hell, I'd put them head and above over a lot of cheap imports that folks typically love around here.


----------



## synrgy (Aug 27, 2010)

MaxOfMetal said:


> How are the SE an "insult"?
> 
> They're not shit guitars if that's what you mean. Hell, I'd put them head and above over a lot of cheap imports that folks typically love around here.



It's just an opinion. I tried to not state it like I thought it was fact.

I just don't like the feel of them in my hands. I can't justify it much beyond that.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Aug 27, 2010)

synrgy said:


> It's just an opinion. I tried to not state it like I thought it was fact.
> 
> I just don't like the feel of them in my hands. I can't justify it much beyond that.



I was just curious where you were coming from man.


----------



## blister7321 (Aug 27, 2010)

gunshow86de said:


> Boy do I have some things to sell you, I just need to get these PRS logo stickers in the mail.


 
ha lol 
you know what i mean tho

gotta agree with max tho all of the SEs ive played hadled and where built better than any import other than "higher end" esps ibbys and jackson meaning like 800 and 1500 IMO tho
and ive gotta say i dont really understand what all of the fuss is about because its looking like we get the fabled *PRS production model 7 string*


----------



## gunshow86de (Aug 27, 2010)

blister7321 said:


> we get the fabled *PRS production model 7 string*



If it doesn't have 25" scale, mahogany neck, mahogany body, and maple top, then we don't get the fabled PRS production model 7-string. We get an impostor trying to hide in a PRS' skin.


----------



## HighGain510 (Aug 27, 2010)

gunshow86de said:


> If it doesn't have 25" scale, mahogany neck, mahogany body, and maple top, then we don't get the fabled PRS production model 7-string. We get an impostor trying to hide in a PRS' skin.



Yep. Honestly I hate to be a downer here and I've had to bite my tongue the past few months that this thread has been bumped back up, but how high up is your manager at PRS, Riffer? Does he ACTUALLY make any business decisions for PRS, or is he the manager of the guys that set up the SEs? I doubt the guy doing setups and his manager are typically the ones who get new models created at PRS, that's just my opinion, since they have a whole different department in charge of that. People are getting all hot and bothered over something that hasn't actually happened yet, make no mistake there has not been a decision to make a production model 7-string ANYTHING at PRS to date.  Myself and several other folks have been talking to Shawn in CS about this idea for several YEARS, well before you were even in the SE department, and nothing has come of it thus far so I'm not getting my hopes up.

P.S. If this ends up being just a 7-string version of the Torero, go ahead and file it under epic fail for the PRS-loving community because aside from having a PRS headstock it would essentially be more Schecter Hellraiser and less PRS anything.


----------



## synrgy (Aug 27, 2010)

Look, I'm sorry I came off like a dick. Wasn't exactly my intent.

It's like this; let's pretend that everybody here has a hard-on for the ESP Kirk Hammet signature lol, but wants it in a 7 string, and they say 'OK!' but then the model they give us ends up being the LTD branded version of the same guitar.

Or, it's like when -- in real life instead of the hypothetical above -- everybody wanted a Gibson Les Paul 7 string, and they were given Epiphones instead. Or, when they wanted a Fender Strat 7 string, and were given Squires instead.

Quality aside, it's just not the same thing, and I just don't get it.

Sorry for the derail. Please ignore my curmudgeon-ey attitude.


----------



## blister7321 (Aug 27, 2010)

i still dont get the big deal about scale tho 

everyone here is always saying that any thing 25.5 and up is superior so why do you care what the scale is its honestly not that noticeable of a difference anyway
he already said it would probably have a fixed bridge and passive pups
so its not going to be a shcecter by any means(shcecters have longer scales and arched tops and 3 knobs) its gonna be a torero style seven string at least we might be getting that

sorry for the rant but i just dont see what people are complaining about


----------



## synrgy (Aug 27, 2010)

blister7321 said:


> so its not going to be a shcecter by any means(shcecters have longer scales and arched tops and 3 knobs) its gonna be a torero style seven string at least we might be getting that



Now I have to go back to being a dick:

_Real_ PRS guitars don't have fucking flat tops.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Aug 27, 2010)

synrgy said:


> Look, I'm sorry I came off like a dick. Wasn't exactly my intent.
> 
> It's like this; let's pretend that everybody here has a hard-on for the ESP Kirk Hammet signature lol, but wants it in a 7 string, and they say 'OK!' but then the model they give us ends up being the LTD branded version of the same guitar.
> 
> ...



It's all good man, I was just curious why you didn't like it. Just not liking the feel, or the idea of them is a valid reason. I can't make you think differently about something you plain old don't like. While rough, you were being honest, and I certainly can't fault you for that. 

This is SSO, people hate things for quite possibly the most asinine reasons like "it's a color that reminds me of ____" or "____ played something similar and they're gay", so I was wondering if your reason was based off of picking one up and realizing it just didn't get your motor running, or you just didn't like them for some other, in my opinion, less merit-able reason. 

As for the whole wanting an ESP but getting an LTD, or wanting a Gibson and getting an Epiphone, I see where you're coming from, but as far as a guitar like this goes, I don't want to drop $2000+ on a guitar that would really just be a "side order" to my collection. Just something to top off my stomach after feasting on my main players. An SE would be something _I'd_ prefer in this case. 

I'd love an mahogany bodied, mahogany necked, maple topped, 25" scale, set neck, H-H, non-locking trem equipped, single cut, import 7-string guitar. Even a USA "Custom 24-7" is not going to be my main guitar, it just isn't my thing, _typically_. Though, like I said, this is my wants and needs talking, which I can completely see not being up other's alleys. 

Though, like HG510 has alluded to, this isn't going to be happening anytime soon. So, this thread was somewhat futile. I'm okay with that.


----------



## blister7321 (Aug 27, 2010)

synrgy said:


> Now I have to go back to being a dick:
> 
> _Real_ PRS guitars don't have fucking flat tops.


 
i dont think your being a dick your expressing your opinion as are the rest of us

as for the top who cares, their flat tops are more comortable than a gibson arch top

why are people so against this at least its possibly happening


----------



## synrgy (Aug 27, 2010)

MaxOfMetal said:


> As for the whole wanting an ESP but getting an LTD, or wanting a Gibson and getting an Epiphone, I see where you're coming from, but as far as a guitar like this goes, I don't want to drop $2000+ on a guitar that would really just be a "side order" to my collection. Just something to top off my stomach after feasting on my main players. An SE would be something _I'd_ prefer in this case.



I know you weren't trying to jump down my throat about it, but after I re-read what I said as you quoted it I suddenly _felt_ like a dick. 

To elaborate a little further (just cause I'm bored and feel like talking about it), basically a really long time ago when I was about 14 and had only been playing for a couple years, I had what I can only refer to as a spiritual experience with a PRS CU 24. It was 1994, but I remember it like it was yesterday. It was like that scene in Wayne's World where the lights go out and there's a spotlight on this one guitar, and the angels are singing and you just know that what you're looking at is Excalibur itself.

So, the guys at the shop saw me drooling at this guitar on the wall and were rad enough to let me put my grubby little 14 year old hands on it, plug it in, and play it for a while.

In terms of feel, that was hands-down the best guitar I've ever laid my hands on in my life. I only wish I could have afforded it at the time. I went back to 'visit' it a few times, and then one day it was just gone.

SO, now we fast forward to the present, where if I know something is going to be available it's feasible that I might be able to put some money away and actually afford it. You know; I like, have a job, and pay bills and stuff, so it's not entirely out of the question. 

I could probably afford a PRS CU now, but I can't justify dropping that much on a 6 string any more, since I'm almost completely 'converted' to 7 strings at this point in my life as a player. When I pick up these current SE models at my local shops just to dick around, they just don't come anywhere near that spiritual experience I had with that (and many more after that) PRS CU, and then combine the feel with the fact that they don't look the same and aren't made quite the same way, and it stacks up to quite simply not being anywhere near the same guitar.

Point being, if they ever _did_ make a true PRS CU 24 7-string, it would likely be that spiritual experience for me all over again, wheras an SE simply would not.


----------



## asmegin_slayer (Aug 27, 2010)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Regardless of the specs it's a foot in the door, so perhaps if this "Torero 7" happens, and is moderately successful, perhaps an SE Single Cut 7 and SE 24 7 will be in our futures.






The biggest difference with the Torrero and the SE-24 is that it has a neckthru, active pickups, floyd and ebony fretboard. Both are fantastic instruments that play wonderfully.

And to be honest with you, I love the body shape and the shape of the current line of SE necks, including the torrero.


----------



## Keytarist (Aug 27, 2010)

SCALE LENGTH: 25.5"


BRIDGE: Hardtail


NECK WOOD: Maple


NECK/BODY CONSTRUCTION: Neckthrough


FRETBOARD: Rosewood


WOOD CHOICE FOR TOP: Quilt

Please, put a hardtail bridge on it but *not a TOM*. Or if it is going to be definitely a TOM, make it to be *recessed*. I don't feel comfy when playing in a TOM bridge guitar, and several players have the same problem as me. A lot of seven string guitars come with a TOM and that isn't fair.
Thank you.


----------



## gunshow86de (Aug 27, 2010)

blister7321 said:


> i still dont get the big deal about scale tho
> 
> everyone here is always saying that any thing 25.5 and up is superior so why do you care what the scale is its honestly not that noticeable of a difference anyway



Woah, hey now. Watch out with words like "everyone" and "superior." I know quite a few people on here (as well as myself), can not and will not play on anything longer than 25.5". 

Between 25" and 25.5" I'll agree that the difference isn't that noticeable. But I can absolutely tell when it's 26.5", 27" or beyond.

I care a great deal about these small things because I've owned some 40 guitars in my short 24 years of life, and I knows whats I likes and what I don't.


----------



## Riffer (Aug 27, 2010)

HighGain510 said:


> Yep. Honestly I hate to be a downer here and I've had to bite my tongue the past few months that this thread has been bumped back up, but how high up is your manager at PRS, Riffer? Does he ACTUALLY make any business decisions for PRS, or is he the manager of the guys that set up the SEs? I doubt the guy doing setups and his manager are typically the ones who get new models created at PRS, that's just my opinion, since they have a whole different department in charge of that. People are getting all hot and bothered over something that hasn't actually happened yet, make no mistake there has not been a decision to make a production model 7-string ANYTHING at PRS to date.  Myself and several other folks have been talking to Shawn in CS about this idea for several YEARS, well before you were even in the SE department, and nothing has come of it thus far so I'm not getting my hopes up.
> 
> P.S. If this ends up being just a 7-string version of the Torero, go ahead and file it under epic fail for the PRS-loving community because aside from having a PRS headstock it would essentially be more Schecter Hellraiser and less PRS anything.


Well if you worked at PRS then you would know how things work around here. It's not about "higher ups" being able to have creative reign over certain "lower position" employees. PRS encourages all employees to share their ideas about the product we build and promote. My manager does do more than just manage me and the other 1 SE Inspector. That's right. The SE team is comprised of only 3 people. I'm not going to say what all he does but it's a lot more than you probably think.


----------



## HighGain510 (Aug 27, 2010)

It's not even about that. I'm saying they haven't done it in the several years (despite popularity of 7-strings continuing to grow during that time period) that people have been asking them so two people at the factory "suggesting" it doesn't mean it's happening. They might not stifle your creativity but that doesn't mean a suggestion from a factory worker is guaranteed to launch an addition to the lineup.  Don't take it personally, I'm just putting it how I (and a few others) see it. I don't pretend to know how PRS operates, just basing it on my experiences with other large companies and PRS is no longer a small company at this point. Saying "we" over and over in this thread as if you speak for PRS just seems a bit silly tbh.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Aug 27, 2010)

HighGain510 said:


> It's not even about that. I'm saying they haven't done it in the several years (despite popularity of 7-strings continuing to grow during that time period) that people have been asking them so two people at the factory "suggesting" it doesn't mean it's happening. They might not stifle your creativity but that doesn't mean a suggestion from a factory worker is guaranteed to launch an addition to the lineup.  Don't take it personally, I'm just putting it how I (and a few others) see it. I don't pretend to know how PRS operates, just basing it on my experiences with other large companies and PRS is no longer a small company at this point. Saying "we" over and over in this thread as if you speak for PRS just seems a bit silly tbh.


 
He has never guaranteed anything that I've seen, and it may come to nothing, but having someone who works there putting in ther good word certainly isn't going to harm our chances, uts the next best thing to mugging Paul Reed Smith himself.

This thread isn't a waste of time, because we know a lot of guitar companies check here. Hell, BC Rich made guitars based on demands shown on this forum, and Agile pretty much owes it's success here. Just because it hasn't happened yet doesn't mean it won't.


----------



## Riffer (Aug 27, 2010)

I say "we" because my manager, the other inspector, and I _are _the SE's. We are the SE department. I'm talking about making an SE-7 not a USA 7. And this thread is gauging interest so far, not guaranteeing anything. When I first brought it up at work it wasn't taken that seriously but after almost a year of pushing, nagging, and flat out telling people, it is gaining some traction.


----------



## jl-austin (Aug 27, 2010)

I would like to say that I would consider a PRS-7.

I originally voted for 25.5 neck-thru. After reading some post here, I can see that the 25 set neck would be more "PRS-Like". I don't tune down, so I might actually like a 25 inch scale for a change of pace (it certainly would not be my main guitar).

The last thing I want to see is a black Ibanez RG with a PRS headstock and logo.


----------



## technomancer (Aug 27, 2010)

You know watching this thread I am SO glad ABM came out with a seven string wrap around bridge and that KxK will build DCii-7s 







I'd still be interested in a PRS Cu24-7, but it's obvious that's not going to happen, and what this is shaping up to be if an SE ever gets built isn't interesting to me at all.


----------



## Justin Bailey (Aug 29, 2010)

you should also suggest they bring back the CE24 in the form of a SE CE 24. Same contours and stuff, cheaper hardware and pickups, built in asia


----------



## blister7321 (Aug 29, 2010)

^ + 1


----------



## SYLrules88 (Aug 30, 2010)

SCALE LENGTH: 25"
BRIDGE: Wraparound
NECK WOOD: Mahogany
NECK/BODY CONSTRUCTION: Set-neck
FRETBOARD: Ebony
WOOD CHOICE FOR TOP: Quilt

if a PRS 7 ever does see the light of day, id be happy with a shorter scale. i wouldnt want one thats trying to match the specs of the other popular brands of today. who knows, maybe keeping the scale to the usual will attract current PRS nuts who would otherwise be put off by 27". there could be several people who end up buying a 7 who would have otherwise never considered owning one. and a 25" scale would be much more friendly in regards to the EADGBEA tuning than my intrepid.


----------



## AeonSolus (Aug 30, 2010)

Justin Bailey said:


> you should also suggest they bring back the CE24 in the form of a SE CE 24. Same contours and stuff, cheaper hardware and pickups, built in asia



if you mean with carved top and all that, i'm all in.

EDIT: 

Actually i don't think they would ever consider something like that.. If they introduce carved top SE PRSs, brokeasses like myself wouldn't be starving to death just to save enough to get the real deal.


----------



## Emperoff (Aug 30, 2010)

I'm fine with a singlecut shape. The SE singlecut models doesn't have a flat top, so everyone's happy.


----------



## Justin Bailey (Aug 30, 2010)

AeonSolus said:


> if you mean with carved top and all that, i'm all in.
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> Actually i don't think they would ever consider something like that.. If they introduce carved top SE PRSs, brokeasses like myself wouldn't be starving to death just to save enough to get the real deal.



Nah they wouldn't but it'd be great. I mean its kind of the perfect SE: The CE was kind of the entry level PRS. A lot of people love and miss those things, but yeah it'll never happen.


----------



## Riffer (Aug 30, 2010)

HighGain510, my manager designs all the SE's you see. With input from me and the other SE inspector. We are the reaserach and development team for the SE line. As well as everything else that involves SE's. The deeper cutaway on the Torero, that was my idea, telling my manager to sand it down farther when he was making the prototype body for it. We go back and forth between the 3 of us talking about new models, colors, options, even gig bag colors. And you mentioned Shawn in customer service here at PRS. My manager hired Shawn actually. So when I say _we_, I really mean it. There is nobody else that designs, tests, or deals with the SE guitars.


----------



## budda (Aug 30, 2010)

SE singlecuts are flat tops, they just have a bevel-type thing going on. I just looked at my Tremonti, then the LP Custom to double check.


----------



## eaeolian (Aug 30, 2010)

synrgy said:


> It's like this; let's pretend that everybody here has a hard-on for the ESP Kirk Hammet signature lol, but wants it in a 7 string, and they say 'OK!' but then the model they give us ends up being the LTD branded version of the same guitar.
> 
> Or, it's like when -- in real life instead of the hypothetical above -- everybody wanted a Gibson Les Paul 7 string, and they were given Epiphones instead. Or, when they wanted a Fender Strat 7 string, and were given Squires instead.
> 
> Quality aside, it's just not the same thing, and I just don't get it.



Because you don't do the math. I've had this discussion with Jackson several times, and it all comes down to volume: For the amount of work that goes into launching a completely new model from a builder like this, they want some reasonable sales number. It's why we have the $1200 SLAT3-7 instead of a $2400 USA SLAT2-7 - because the 7 string community has shown time and time again it won't buy anything more expensive than $1500 or so without Vai's name on it.  I wonder how many of the ESP Horizon 7s have sold?

I can see the reasoning right out of the box - they want something that will sell. There's what, 4 or 5 forum members that would buy a USA PRS 7 string at what it would actually cost? That's not a good business decision, especially when those few are probably well-heeled enough to go to the custom shop anyway.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Aug 30, 2010)

eaeolian said:


> Because you don't do the math. I've had this discussion with Jackson several times, and it all comes down to volume: For the amount of work that goes into launching a completely new model from a builder like this, they want some reasonable sales number. It's why we have the $1200 SLAT3-7 instead of a $2400 USA SLAT2-7 - because the 7 string community has shown time and time again it won't buy anything more expensive than $1500 or so without Vai's name on it.  I wonder how many of the ESP Horizon 7s have sold?
> 
> I can see the reasoning right out of the box - they want something that will sell. There's what, 4 or 5 forum members that would buy a USA PRS 7 string at what it would actually cost? That's not a good business decision, especially when those few are probably well-heeled enough to go to the custom shop anyway.


 
Plenty of people here have shelled out on Universes or JP7s, as well as custom guitars, all not far off what I would expect a PRS USA 7 to cost ($1500-2000). I don't think it's a big a business 'risk' as it seems. The market is there, and they can always limit the numbers to start with to see how the market goes, say produce 150-200 guitars in the first year. An SE model would be a much better selling choice, I'd actually be able to afford one for a start.


----------



## Justin Bailey (Aug 30, 2010)

vampiregenocide said:


> Plenty of people here have shelled out on Universes or JP7s, as well as custom guitars, all not far off what I would expect a PRS USA 7 to cost (*$2500-3500*). I don't think it's a big a business 'risk' as it seems. The market is there, and they can always limit the numbers to start with to see how the market goes, say produce 150-200 guitars in the first year. An SE model would be a much better selling choice, I'd actually be able to afford one for a start.



fixed


----------



## vampiregenocide (Aug 30, 2010)

Justin Bailey said:


> fixed


 
My bad, I'm going between $ and £ here, I suppose it would be a fair bit more. Even so, I reckon they could bring it down to $2000. It would be pretty barebones, but doable.


----------



## HighGain510 (Aug 30, 2010)

vampiregenocide said:


> My bad, I'm going between $ and £ here, I suppose it would be a fair bit more. Even so, I reckon they could bring it down to $2000. It would be pretty barebones, but doable.



Doubtful, have you taken a look at new USA PRS (non-Mira ) prices in the past year? They've increased well beyond that.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Aug 30, 2010)

vampiregenocide said:


> My bad, I'm going between $ and £ here, I suppose it would be a fair bit more. Even so, I reckon they could bring it down to $2000. It would be pretty barebones, but doable.



Sorry, but I wouldn't (and I doubt you'll find many who will) spending $2000 on something "barebones", just for a PRS headstock and possibly PRS pickups and hardware. 

This is $2000 (the cheapest new USA PRS I can find) and is already fairly spartan as far as PRS goes. How much more can they really strip it? 







Realistically, like already said, even a more simplified PRS 7 is going to street for around $3000 in the US, even more abroad.


----------



## gunshow86de (Aug 30, 2010)

^

The Mira-X is only $1300 new, but it's more barebones than the one you posted. 

Paul Reed Smith Mira X | Sweetwater.com

But more than likely, a USA PRS 7 would be in the same ballpark as a new Custom 24. That's assuming they chose not to butt-rape you for the cost of tooling up, or mark it a "limited edition." The 25th Anniversary CU24 is going for about $2800.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Aug 30, 2010)

^ I forgot to mention cheapest _carved top_.


----------



## jl-austin (Aug 30, 2010)

The Mira-X (and the normal mira line for that matter) is under $2000 street. I personally would rather have a Mira 7. I am WAY more likely to buy a PRS SE 7 though.

On a side note, the Mira-X would have been way more appealing if it had been Mira-XL, instead of the "childish" 24 inch scale.


----------



## technomancer (Aug 30, 2010)

eaeolian said:


> Because you don't do the math. I've had this discussion with Jackson several times, and it all comes down to volume: For the amount of work that goes into launching a completely new model from a builder like this, they want some reasonable sales number. It's why we have the $1200 SLAT3-7 instead of a $2400 USA SLAT2-7 - because the 7 string community has shown time and time again it won't buy anything more expensive than $1500 or so without Vai's name on it.  I wonder how many of the ESP Horizon 7s have sold?
> 
> I can see the reasoning right out of the box - they want something that will sell. There's what, 4 or 5 forum members that would buy a USA PRS 7 string at what it would actually cost? That's not a good business decision, especially when those few are probably well-heeled enough to go to the custom shop anyway.



My only issue with this argument is that Jackson is really not a high-end guitar company for the most part. The majority of their product line is sub $2000 except for custom shop models. This is not the case for PRS where most of their production models are in the $2-$4k range.


----------



## UGH (Aug 31, 2010)

Can this trem system handle an extended range detuned set-up? Just askin...


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Aug 31, 2010)

UGH said:


> Can your trem system handle an extended range detuned set-up? Just askin...



I've played and set-up PRS guitars set-up for A Standard (ADGCEA), as well as B Standard, and the PRS trem held up fine. It's not really anything more than a well engineered Vintage/Fender unit. 

It's not really going to handle crazy trem wackiness like Vai or Satch, it is a non-locking system after all, but subtle vibrato with the occasional dive bomb and it'll be fine. 

Keep in mind though, the system has to be set up properly with the right gauge strings and the nut cut to accommodate larger strings, and lubing the nut certainly helps those dive bombs out.


----------



## UGH (Aug 31, 2010)

MaxOfMetal said:


> It's not really anything more than a well engineered Vintage/Fender unit.


 
My concern exactly, should probably change my vote to wraparound.

Edit: And it's not just "trem wackiness", more like, just, constant use.


----------



## jl-austin (Aug 31, 2010)

I would thnk the wrap around would be the least likely. They would have to custom make a 7-string version of thier wrap around, or use the one posted already (which would probably be to expensive). I would think from a pure cost point of view (and we are talking SE models here), that either a fender style tremolo or a fixed bridge is most likely.

Also, if it is going to be a completely flat top, can we get an elbow contour? Kind of what is on the Torero or Mira?


----------



## eaeolian (Aug 31, 2010)

technomancer said:


> My only issue with this argument is that Jackson is really not a high-end guitar company for the most part. The majority of their product line is sub $2000 except for custom shop models. This is not the case for PRS where most of their production models are in the $2-$4k range.



The USAs sit around the $2K point, though the SLs can be found for less. The imports are less, of course, but so are everyone's.

Regardless, a USA SLAT2-7 would be in the $2200-2400 range, which is the basis of this argument: I'd buy one, and maybe 100 other people over a few years, but at this point, the vicinity of the CS prices is probably going to draw the picky-ass high-end 7 string people that direction. It's not worth it to Jackson to make a guitar they'll sell 30 of in the first year because of the price. I don't like that fact, but I can't disagree with them.


----------



## Joey Hohgrefe (Sep 1, 2010)

- Scale Length (25.5)
- Bridge (PRS Trem)
- Neck Wood (Maple)
- Neck/Body construction (Neck thru)
- Fretboard (Ebony)
- Wood choice for top (Flame)

If this shit is hella true... I'ma be the first on in line to get a PRS 7-string! Been waiting so long for one!


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Sep 1, 2010)

UGH said:


> My concern exactly, should probably change my vote to wraparound.
> 
> Edit: And it's not just "trem wackiness", more like, just, constant use.



It'll work fine for constant use as long as constant use doesn't mean copious dive bombs and Vai-eque vocalized trem leads ever other measure. It'll certainly last a full set without needing a full re-tune as long as you don't do that kinda stuff that often.


----------

